# 110 V auf dem Profibus



## volker (10 September 2003)

hallo

heute ist mir folgendes passiert:

ich wollte einen mm420 testen. ich habe ihn an 230v angeschlossen (ohne Erde) bus am pg, cpu, umrichter und op aufgesteckt. umrichter mit 230 volt versorgt. soweit noch alles ok. dann habe ich den busstecker vom pg abgezogen und tierisch einen bekommen.
dabei hat es den bus aller geräte ausser dem pg zerstört.
beim nachmessen mit einen messgerät habe ich festgestellt, dass ich 110v zur erde auf dem busgehäuse habe.

ist das ok ? es kann doch wohl nicht sein, dass die erde zwingend angeklemmt sein muss. ich dachte eigentlich die ist zur sicherheit da und nicht ein 3. leiter.

kennt sich jemand von euch damit aus ob sowas erlaubt ist?
und wer trägt nun die reparaturkosten? kann ich da siemens in regress nehmen?

mfg


----------



## sps-concept (10 September 2003)

*230V*

Hallo Volker,

da wirste Pech haben. Umrichter sind unbedingt zu erden. Ich denke nicht mal dass 110V direkt auf dem Gehäuse lagen, sondern dass er sich aufgeladen hat.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Zottel (10 September 2003)

Typischerweise sind in Netzfiltern Kondensatoren von den Zuleitungen zum Schutzleiter geschaltet. Wenn der Schutzleiter nicht angeschlossen ist, wirken sie als Spannungsteiler und das Gehäuse liegt auf der halben Netzspannung. Das passiert auch bei anderen Geräten mit Schaltnetzteilen (PC, Drucker, usw.).


----------

